# The Official Make your Trade Proposal for Kobe Thread



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Points will be given for good deals posted. This is for entertainment purposes, so if you're gung-ho about not trading Kobe, this is not the thread to vent. Laker fans, feel free to make your proposals here as well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe for Oden.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

One rumor on Hoopshype is Gordon, Deng, Wallace, and the #9 pick for Kobe.

I'd do that deal so fast it's not even funny. Or even something among those lines.

After that it could be something like

PG- Jordan Farmar
SG- Ben Gordon
SF- Luol Deng
PF- Lamar Odom
C- Ben Wallace


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> One rumor on Hoopshype is Gordon, Deng, Wallace, and the #9 pick for Kobe.
> 
> I'd do that deal so fast it's not even funny. Or even something among those lines.
> 
> ...


1) I dont see the bulls giving all that for kobe

2) I dont see why the lakers would want Wallace's contract if they trade kobe

Hinrich+Thabo+Deng+#9

lakers:
hinrich/thabo/deng/odom/hawes(#9 pick)

bulls:
gordon/kobe/nocioni/t.thomas/wallace


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe isn't going to want to be on a Bull team with no big men, and the Lakers wouldn't want Wallace's huge contract when they are trying to develop Bynum and Wallace wouldn't put us over the top anyways. And we are not getting Gordon AND Deng either. 

The deal I see is Gordon, Thomas, re-signed PJ Brown and future picks for Kobe. That way the Lakers get young talent and picks while the Bulls still have plenty left to make a title run.

The other team supposedly on Kobe's wish list is the Knicks. I envision their trade would be something like: 

Marbury, Frye, Balkman, Robinson and future pick for Kobe, Radman. Lakers get young talent and a big name while getting rid of Radmans contract. Kobe goes to a team that still has some talent (although not as much as the Bulls would)

I really doubt we would trade him to the West, but if we did the Suns would probably give us Marion and Barbosa. Suns would be loaded and those two guys are probably the best individual talents we could get.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres a "fantasy land trade" between clippers, lakers, celtics. Only would happen IMO if pierce would demand trade as well, and if kobe decides he will only allow a trade to the clippers. 

Clippers trade Kaman, Maggette, Cassell, number one in 2008, number one in 2010 to lakers. 
Clippers recieve Kobe Bryant from lakers.
Lakers trade Kobe bryant to the clippers. Lakers trade Andrew bynum and lamar odom and #19 pick to the celtics. 
Lakers recieve kaman, maggette, cassell, clippers 1 in 08 and 10, paul pierce, and number 5 pick from celtics. 
Celtics trade pierce, number 5 pick to lakers. Celtics recieve bynum and lamar odom and number 19 pick

Why clippers do it: They get the superstar wing player they have always coveted, without having to give up their borderline star in Brand. They lose one of the best true centers in the game, but having two good front court players is not 100% necessary when you have a kobe in the back court. Giving up 2 future number 1s hurts, but they still have one extra one from minnesota due to them. 

Why lakers do it: Only if kobe demands a trade. But still, they give up kobe, and get another suprstar replacement in hometown hero paul pierce. They give up bynum, but they get a better center now in kaman (bynum the much higher upside for future of course). They get a potential 20 point scorer in maggette. They get cassell who has a history of joining a new team and tearing it up. Cassell and maggette both potential expiring contracts this season giving them cap flexibility. They get future number 1 picks from the clippers. They get a number 5 pick from the celtics. 

Why celtics do it: only if pierce as has been rumored for almost 2 years, gets to the point where he demands a trade. They get odom back, not going to put up the same numbers as pierce, but has 2 less years on his contract, and is one of the more talented guys in the league. They get bynum who before the end of the year was considered to be one of the next best young centers in the game. Bynum/Jefferson/Odom all of a sudden becomes one of the best front courts in all of basketball, or at least has the potential to become that. They give up #5, but someone like bynum might have gone number 5 this year, and still they get #19 in a deep draft. 

New lineups:
Clippers Starting 5:
Tim Thomas, Elton Brand, Nick Young (14), Kobe Bryant, Jason Hart
Backups: Paul Davis,Baby Shaq, Q Ross, Cuttino Mobley, Diaz or Conroy

Lakers starting 5:
Kaman, Yi (#5), Maggette, Pierce, Cassell
Backups: Kwame, Cook, Vlad, Luke, Farmar

Celtics starting 5:
Bynum, Jefferson, Odom, West, Rondo
Backups: Perkins, Gomes, Szczerbiak, Green, Ray or Allen

IMO, every team ends up better than where they were.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Celtics screwed badly. Not even ainge would be dumb enough to do this.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Another idea for chicago:

Hinrich + gordon + Khryapa for kobe

I think this makes a lot of sense, the problem would be if the bulls would be willing to throw the #9 pick to make the deal even better. Or they may swap picks, #19 to chicago and #9 to lakers.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kobe and 19th pick to Atlanta for Joe Johnson, Marvin Williams, 3rd overall pick, and a future #1.



Hawks
PG Speedy Claxton or Tyron Lue or free agent or 11th overall pick
SG Kobe Bryant
C Zaza Pachulia
PF Shelden Williams
SF Josh Smith

Lakers
PG Jordan Farmar
SG Joe Johnson
C Andrew Bynum
PF Marvin Williams
SF Lamar Odom


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

These are the kind of ideas and proposals that get read off on radio shows for laughs. *Kobe Bryant will not be traded unless the Lakers plan on moving to St. Louis (they can join the other defunct L.A. team the Rams). No package will ever be sufficient enough for the best player in the game.* The Lakers won't even have the luxury of relying on another player this time as THEY HAVE NO OTHER SUPERSTARS TO LOOK TO. *And to be quite honest if you think Kobe Bryant should or you would trade him then YOU ARE NOT A LAKER FAN b/c you're only preaching the demise of your supposed favorite team.*

<font color="purple">*Name calling and personal attacks are not allowed here, and you've been here long enough to know that. If you have issues with posters, take it to PM.</font>


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> You guys are morons. *BH you should be ashamed of yourself. I'd report you for a bad post if you weren't the "MODERATOR" and could do whatever you want.* You guys sound like a bunch of giddy teenage girls. I already saw that "LamarButler" or whatever his name is 14 and I'm not surprised. These are the kind of ideas and proposals that get read off on radio shows for laughs. *Kobe Bryant will not be traded unless the Lakers plan on moving to St. Louis (they can join the other defunct L.A. team the Rams). No package will ever be sufficient enough for the best player in the game.* The Lakers won't even have the luxury of relying on another player this time as THEY HAVE NO OTHER SUPERSTARS TO LOOK TO. *And to be quite honest if you think Kobe Bryant should or you would trade him then YOU ARE NOT A LAKER FAN b/c you're only preaching the demise of your supposed favorite team.*



 

PIPE DOWN NOOB.


LA franchise along with its prestige, heritage and rich history will not go down the drain, just because Kobe is traded.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> PIPE DOWN NOOB.
> 
> 
> LA franchise, its prestige and heritage does not end, just because Kobe is traded.


Oh forgive me! I actually have a life and don't have time to make 2500 posts. Oh and I don't want the Lakers to trade Kobe Bryant! What a crime.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Kobe for Oden.



kobe's got 10 yrs on him. blazers say no.

oh btw i saw greg oden today. i live in indianapolis. he was at the clay terrace mall with his boo lol
i walked by him a couple times like it was just normal. i didnt have my camera on me. sh*t!


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

kobe for randolph, miles, and fred jones.

kwame
zach
odom
miles
farmar/jones/parker

yunno wut talent wise this is good, but zach and darius are such losers of the court it totally destroys the trade.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Kobe for Dirk and Howard.

I have confident Dirk will come back even stronger next year.

Call up Mark, I'm sure he'll be interested.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> *And to be quite honest if you think Kobe Bryant should or you would trade him then YOU ARE NOT A LAKER FAN b/c you're only preaching the demise of your supposed favorite team.*



Yeah, how dare we have our own opinions and express them. You tell em Adolf!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Chad Ford purposed a scenario where... LINK

the Lakers get:
9th pick
Gilbert Arenas

Bulls get:
Kobe Bryant

Wizards get:
Ben Gordon
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown (sign n trade)

Sounds good to me!

Also he suggested a trade where Paul Pierce would end up in LA. Don't like it since PP is 30 years old and he's likely on the downside of his career.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Oh forgive me! I actually have a life and don't have time to make 2500 posts. Oh and I don't want the Lakers to trade Kobe Bryant! What a crime.


:lol: 

Yeah right you have a life, and yet you're PMSing about Kobe leaving town.


GTFO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Kobe for Dirk and Howard.
> 
> I have confident Dirk will come back even stronger next year.
> 
> Call up Mark, I'm sure he'll be interested.


Not too shabby. Dirk and Lamar would provide matchup nightmares for opposing teams.

C - Bynum
PF - Dirk
SF - Odom
SG - Howard
PG - MLE

koberules24, I don't want Kobe traded either. But he is NOT bigger than this team and never will be. I will be a Lakers fan long after Kobe Bryant stops donning the purple and gold.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

You would be lucky if Dallas even considered Dirk straight up for Kobe...

Some people here...

And why the hell would the Wizards trade Arenas for Gordon and Thomas...

I'd maybe give up Marion, Barbosa and Atlantas unprotected pick in 2008 but thats about it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bulls would have no need for Gordon when they can have someone like Kobe who is light years away better than Ben. (In reference to Mebarak's insistence on keeping Gordon*)


I could see the Bulls shipping Gordon instead of Deng, also the Lakers would need a scorer and Ben is slightly better offensively than Deng. Bulls can then add Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefalosha, Viktor Khryapa (too much youth here, so I could see the Bulls offering one of them not both, possibly Adrian Griffin taking one of their place),Ben Wallace and the #9 Pick. I believe Wallace has to be included to make salaries match. Either him or they can re-sign PJ Brown for 1 year and sign Nocioni too to take Big Ben's place.


The Lakers will most likely give up an unwanted salary in return with Bryant, so Radmanovic has to go (for obvious reasons) Sasha Vujacic can be squeezed in this deal too. Bulls however may ask for a big man, since they just lost their present and future frontcourt in Ben Wallace and Tyrus Thomas, so Turiaf may be packaged, (if they the Bulls really push hard enough) If PJ and a resigned Nocioni gets it done, then its a "no go' for Turiaf.


Lakers can start really fresh and young, with a core of Bynum, Odom, T. Thomas, PJ Brown, Nocioni, Luke Walton, and Turiaf, regardless if the Lakers opt for Ben Wallace, its still a solid frontcourt.


You have such a great mix in that package. Depth, versatility, youth, potential and veteran experience, ****, you name it and they have it.


Backcourt, you have Ben Gordon, Jordan Farmar and MO Evans to name as its key players. No way would this compensate with the departure of Kobe, but then again, you cant really get equal value when trading a Superstar. but additionaly the Lakers has the 9th pick, and if lucky we'll get to retain the 19th pick. So another two prospects can be had. Big or small, Lakers pick what they want...and luckily this year's draft doesnt lack talent nor options. Yi,Noah,Conley


The Lakers can then sign a point guard with their MLE. (Mo Williams, or Blake) among others.


Pg (MLE), Jordan farmar
Sg Ben Gordon, Mo Evans 
SF Lamar Odom, Luke Walton (Sefalosha, Griffin, Khryapa, Nocioni Filler Options)
PF Ben Wallace, Tyrus Thomas or PJ Brown (* If we go this way), or Ronny Turiaf (*If the Lakers get Wallace)
C Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown, re-signed Mihm for a minimum

** We also have the 9th pick, and if lucky but unlikely, the 19th pick as well. (YI Jian Li, Conley, Noah?, again not too likely, but Ive seen weirder things in the draft)


Obviously, not a team built for immediate championship, but its undeniably talent filled. Whether we keep the same core or use the other players as trading chips, the Lakers organization has a great start to explore a lot of avenues.


Only question is, are the Bulls willing enough to trade a great deal of their roster for a Superstar who wants to leave anyway?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

I think any bulls trade have to start with hinrich + gordon (unless you include a 3rd team).

After that, there could a big number of escenarios, either thabo, khryapa, the #9 pick, swap picks, future picks, etc.

But hinrich + gordon would be the basis. The bulls can't include wallace, they already are short on bigs. And the lakers wouldn't want him with his age and contract. PJ brown won't work, he is a FA and to make it work he would need to sign for something like 8 million a year... i really doubt the lakers are willing to pay him that, even if it is for one year. 

Hinrich is the only big contract the bulls have and makes sense on this deal. Thats why it has to start with hinrich + gordon.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

any one know how many future 1st round pick a team can trade?

Since Kobe doesnt want to be traded to a team with depleted talent, I'm proposing an idea, trade Kobe for twenty future 1st round picks. Maybe the Knicks will bite. :lol:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

How about this: *Send him to Miami along with some spare parts for Dwyane Wade - that way he could reunite with his best buddy the diesel!* I would LMAO if the Lakers could actually pull something like that off.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> How about this: *Send him to Miami along with some spare parts for Dwyane Wade - that way he could reunite with his best buddy the diesel!* I would LMAO if the Lakers could actually pull something like that off.


Why the hell would we want Dwhine Wade? Without referees to put him on the line he's useless and the referees don't exactly have a history of being friendly to the Lakers.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Why the hell would we want Dwhine Wade? Without referees to put him on the line he's useless and the referees don't exactly have a history of being friendly to the Lakers.


Uh, yeah - okay....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe Bryant, Maurice Evans, Brian Cook, Sasha Vujacic for Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Ben Wallace, Thabo Sefolosha

PG: Jordan Farmar...(19th pick)
SG: Ben Gordon...Thabo Sefolosha
SF: Luol Deng...(Luke Walton)...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Kwame Brown...(Ronny Turiaf)
C: Andrew Bynum...Ben Wallace...(Chris Mihm)

Oh yeah, I'm digging that.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe Bryant, Maurice Evans, Brian Cook, Sasha Vujacic for Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Ben Wallace, Thabo Sefolosha
> 
> PG: Jordan Farmar...(19th pick)
> SG: Ben Gordon...Thabo Sefolosha
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> Kobe for Dirk and Howard.
> 
> I have confident Dirk will come back even stronger next year.
> 
> Call up Mark, I'm sure he'll be interested.



Kobe for Howard, Harris and Terry might be a deal the Lakers would consider. But ultimately, if Kobe is traded, he's going to Chicago.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

dannyM said:


> Chad Ford purposed a scenario where... LINK
> 
> the Lakers get:
> 9th pick
> ...


I don't see Washington giving up their best player who is a top 5-10 player to get Ben Gordon and Tyrus Thomas. While Ben Gordon is solid, Tyrus Thomas is unproven and at times has proven to be a knucklehead. And if the Wizards really wanted PJ Brown, they could get him in free agency.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can we tell Washington we're sorry and send them Kwame Brown back for Caron Butler?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> Can we tell Washington we're sorry and send them Kwame Brown back for Caron Butler?


LMAO. I remember when I used to say that Caron Butler was going to become an impact player in this league and a lot of people on these boards scoffed. Washington got the deal of the decade with that one.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe Bryant, Maurice Evans, Brian Cook, Sasha Vujacic for Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Ben Wallace, Thabo Sefolosha
> 
> PG: Jordan Farmar...(19th pick)
> SG: Ben Gordon...Thabo Sefolosha
> ...



not gonna happen. you get one, not both. gordon or deng. bulls will never give up both for a player whose been publicly known to show his desire to play for the bulls. also i dont know if the lakers would want ben wallace. thats the opposite of rebuilding. you're acquiring a contract from a player whose possibly a year or maybe two from performing at such level with still such a hefty price tag in his contract. by us giving wallace, our defense will take a hit.



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I could see the Bulls shipping Gordon instead of Deng, also the Lakers would need a scorer and Ben is slightly better offensively than Deng. Bulls can then add Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefalosha, Viktor Khryapa (too much youth here, so I could see the Bulls offering one of them not both, possibly Adrian Griffin taking one of their place),Ben Wallace and the #9 Pick. I believe Wallace has to be included to make salaries match. Either him or they can re-sign PJ Brown for 1 year and sign Nocioni too to take Big Ben's place..



much more acceptable scenario, for the fact that you recognize that deng and gordon cannot be packaged. but still a lil bit off. bulls will never give up both wallace and thomas. thats way too much of our frontcourt. the bulls i could imagine would want a competitive with kobe, otherwise its pointless.


we're really subtracting by addition. if we give up 3 of our most solid players.

i think this deal is fair..

-#9 pick
-resigned PJ brown/Nocioni
-T Thomas
-Ben Gordon
lakers get a scoring guard to replace soe of kobe's production. a solid small forward in nocioni, a great vet in pj brown with only 1 year of contract, a future all star in tyrus thomas and a young prospect in a draft (#9)

incomeing
-kobe
-undesirable (cook or vlad)
-19th pick

bulls get a disgruntled star, an overpaid shooting big man and a much lower draft pick. i dont know how laker fans can even complain on this.

bottom line?

bulls doesnt have to tear the team in order to get bryant. kobe publicly showed his interest in chicago before. if the lakers dont want to deal...then thats fine. we can wait for kobe to opt out and then convince him to sign with us if he really wants us/


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

my bad...th lakers do have another choice.


the knicks.


marbury, francis, jamal crawford...take your pick.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

f22egl said:


> I don't see Washington giving up their best player who is a top 5-10 player to get Ben Gordon and Tyrus Thomas. While Ben Gordon is solid, Tyrus Thomas is unproven and at times has proven to be a knucklehead. And if the Wizards really wanted PJ Brown, they could get him in free agency.


Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. According to Ford, The Wizards, "would avoid having to break the bank for Arenas next summer, would bring in two very talented young players and would get some serious cap relief down the road."

The Wizards could go either way. They're probably one big man away from contending in the east.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

aznzen said:


> -#9 pick
> -resigned PJ brown/Nocioni
> -T Thomas
> -Ben Gordon
> ...


I dont see that working for a couple of reasons:
1) bulls would be giving away thomas, Pj brown and #9. That would left them with Wallace/Radman and the #19 pick from the lakers. I doubt they are going to send all their bigs on this deal.

2) In order for this to happen, PJ brown would need to resign for something like 6-8 million... even if it is for one year, im not sure if the lakers would be willing to pay him that money.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Kobe for Dirk and Howard.
> 
> I have confident Dirk will come back even stronger next year.
> 
> *Call up Mark, I'm sure he'll be interested.*


No, he wouldnt. I doubt the Mavs would deal either Dirk or Howard straight up for Kobe, much less dealing them both. I don't think the Mavs would have much of a chance of landing him simply because they'd have to base their offer around Terry/Harris and anyone else not named Dirk or Howard, and I'm pretty sure that wouldn't get it done.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Chaos said:


> No, he wouldnt. I doubt the Mavs would deal either Dirk or Howard straight up for Kobe, much less dealing them both. I don't think the Mavs would have much of a chance of landing him simply because they'd have to base their offer around Terry/Harris and anyone else not named Dirk or Howard, and I'm pretty sure that wouldn't get it done.


now why is that?

so you wouldnt offer either dirk or howard for kobe? 

dang man talk about having faith in your team, preach me brother!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns might do Marion, Banks and their first two round picks from this draft.

That would only work if Kobe ONLY wanted to go to Phoenix.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Despite the pic Im a bulls fan.

If I were Paxson Id offer Deng, Gordon and a re-signed PJ for Kobe. I'd come around to future draft consideration such as 2008 top pick to attempt to seal the deal. 

This deal would have to wait until July when PJ can be signed so the 9th pick probably wouldnt be able to happen unless Wallace is in the deal, which I dont think would work as well for either team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

carlos710 said:


> I dont see that working for a couple of reasons:
> 1) bulls would be giving away thomas, Pj brown and #9. That would left them with Wallace/Radman and the #19 pick from the lakers. I doubt they are going to send all their bigs on this deal.
> 
> 2) In order for this to happen, PJ brown would need to resign for something like 6-8 million... even if it is for one year, im not sure if the lakers would be willing to pay him that money.


negative

1.bulls has to give in order to receive. thomas was hardly an impact player. in a statistical and categorical analysis of his presence, his per 48 is impressive but i dont think overall the bulls are going to miss his 13 minutes a game. bulls would want to kepp him because of potential not because he's a great help right now.

2.pj brown has to go, for salary purposes. if the lakers were ready to absorb brian grants humongous contract by then, pj brown's 1 yr deal is not a bad deal. also even if pj asks 6-8 mil per season, that still leaves a huge crate for cap space for the lakers. a rebuilding team could always use a cap space to have more flexibility in transactions. therefore this shoould not even be a question or concern.


i dont see wallace being part of the deal because 1.) the lakers would avoid his contract and 2.) the bulls would have no interior presence. the bulls can always acqurie a lot of back-ups in the offseason. remember trades does not end for the bulls just because they acquire kobe.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

mgolding said:


> This deal would have to wait until July when PJ can be signed so the 9th pick probably wouldnt be able to happen unless Wallace is in the deal, which I dont think would work as well for either team.


gentlemans agreement could be had. pj doesnt necessarily have to sign now to be dealt. no way pj turns a trade, especially if he's going to get 6-8 million bucks, as opposed to signing a minimums vet.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

dannyM said:


> now why is that?
> 
> so you wouldnt offer either dirk or howard for kobe?
> 
> dang man talk about having faith in your team, preach me brother!


I guess people forget that this is a Mavs team that essentially had a championship won until they stopped playing in the 4th quarter of game 3 against Miami. Its the same team that could have won a title this year if they didn't run into a horrible matchup in Golden State. No sense in overreacting and trading your best player. As I said, if the Lakers would be interested in a package starting with Terry/Harris and anyone else besides Dirk or Howard, I'd be all for it. But I doubt the Lakers would be interested in that.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Chaos said:


> No, he wouldnt. I doubt the Mavs would deal either Dirk or Howard straight up for Kobe, much less dealing them both. I don't think the Mavs would have much of a chance of landing him simply because they'd have to base their offer around Terry/Harris and anyone else not named Dirk or Howard, and I'm pretty sure that wouldn't get it done.


Are you serious? Are yopu flippin serious? Mark Cuban would include his left and right testicles in a deal if he could get Kobe for Howard straight up. Christ man, wake up. There is a world outside of your favorite team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I guess people forget that this is a Mavs team that essentially had a championship won until they stopped playing in the 4th quarter of game 3 against Miami. Its the same team that could have won a title this year if they didn't run into a horrible matchup in Golden State. No sense in overreacting and trading your best player. As I said, if the Lakers would be interested in a package starting with Terry/Harris and anyone else besides Dirk or Howard, I'd be all for it. But I doubt the Lakers would be interested in that.


sure they have a very talented team that could of could of could of won the championship but we're talking about what could of happened. Two years of choking isnt tolerable especially for a mavs team that is hungry for a title. When you have the chance to acquire one of the best, and one of the most clutch players in the league, you're going to tell me that you wouldnt trade either Dirk or JHo? :lol:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Spurs offers:

Parker + Barry (expiring) + Elson (expiring) + Eva longoria + Future first pick.

for

kobe bryant

Then you watch us win the title for the next 5 years =D


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

here is my trade

Suns Trade:
Shawn Marion
Raja Bell

Suns Get:
Kobe Bryant

Lakers Trade:
Kobe Bryant

Lakers Get:
Raja Bell
Shawn Marion


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> here is my trade
> 
> Suns Trade:
> Shawn Marion
> ...


not fair for the suns, the lakers get two all-star players and the the suns get a drama queen.

you must include european sensation, *SASHA! Vujacic *to make it fair.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ChadWick said:


> here is my trade
> 
> Suns Trade:
> Shawn Marion
> ...


Raja and Marion for Kobe? :laugh:

It'd have to be Barbosa and Marion for the Lakers to even give it a look.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

how bout...

raptors trade:
bargnani + tj ford + parker

lakers trade:
kobe

pg: tj
sg: parker
sf: odom
pf: barg
c: bynum

bargnani is only 22 and is the closest thing to dirk in the NBA, tj is a young, fast pass first pg, and parker is a great 3p shooter and defender.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

raptorsrule15 said:


> how bout...
> 
> raptors trade:
> bargnani + tj ford + parker
> ...


you must include european sensation, SASHA! Vujacic to make it fair.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> The Associated Press has put out a story that claims to have new quotes from Kobe off his web site. Well, they're not new at all. It's the same comments he posted on May 30, but for some reason whoever operates his page keeps putting an updated date on the blog. If you click the post, on this blog, titled ``Kobe's lastest TRUTH,'' you'll get the exact same message that the AP is claiming to be new.
> 
> *This thing couldn't possibly be any more of a circus. The sooner everyone realizes that Kobe isn't going to be traded, and that all of this is just good talk-radio and headline material, the happier we will all be.*


-Hammond

I agree, this is just a drama kobe created.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I heard somewhere of Marion, Barbosa and the Suns' two first round picks.

I'd definitely do that, unless we got Gordon, Deng and Wallace from Chicago.

Itd look something like this.

PG- Leandro Barbosa
SG- Mo Evans
SF- Shawn Marion
PF- Lamar Odom
C- Kwame Brown

Barbosa is a great player as of now, he has high schooting percentages and he scores a lot. In the minutes he played he seemed unstoppable to me. Plus, he's young and maybe he might develop into a great offensive player and consistent 20 ppg scorer. 

Marion is a great rebounder, and he plays good defense, getting 2 blocks and steals a game almost. Even if he doesn't score as much as he did in Phoenix, he'll bring a lot of athleticism, rebounding and defense.

Shooting guard and center would be weaknesses, but we'd have a couple years for Bynum to become a double double guy. You can always find a shooting guard anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Barbosa could play SG. Stick Jordan or MLE signee and PG and let them run!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> I heard somewhere of Marion, Barbosa and the Suns' two first round picks.
> 
> I'd definitely do that, unless we got Gordon, Deng and Wallace from Chicago.
> 
> ...


I agree, as long we we get talents who cares where we deal him.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

ChadWick said:


> here is my trade
> 
> Suns Trade:
> Shawn Marion
> ...


Let's just forget about Kobe going to the Suns. Won't happen. But for the sake of arguement, any deal for Kobe would have to include Amare. The Lakers aren't going to get ripped by the Suns of all teams.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a crazy idea...trading Kobe to Phoenix. The following works capwise, and I think it would be worth some serious consideration.

*Lakers Trade:*
Kobe Bryant
Vladimir Radmanovic
Brian Cook

*Suns Trade:*
Leandro Barbosa
Shawn Marion
Kurt Thomas ($8M expiring)
24th Pick in 2007 Draft
29th Pick in 2007 Draft
Atlanta's 2008 First Round Pick

First off, yes, the Suns would have this lineup...

PG: Steve Nash...Marcus Banks
SG: Raja Bell
SF: Kobe Bryant...Vladimir Radmanovic...James Jones
PF: Boris Diaw...Brian Cook
C: Amare Stoudemire

Favorites to win the title for a few years? Certainly. However, we would be in a pretty damn good position ourselves.

PG: Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Leandro Barbosa...Maurice Evans
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton
PF: Shawn Marion...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Kwame Brown...Kurt Thomas

In addition, we would have the 19th, 24th and 29th picks in the 2007 Draft along with our own 2008 pick and that of Atlanta. Kwame and Thomas would come off the books after the season, giving us $17+M more in cap room.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now that Dallas is in the mix...

*Lakers Trade:*
Kobe Bryant
Sasha Vujacic
Brian Cook

*Mavericks Trade:*
Josh Howard
Jason Terry
Devin Harris

Dallas Mavericks
PG: MLE Signing...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Greg Buckner...Maurice Ager
SF: Jerry Stackhouse...Devean George
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Brian Cook
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop

Los Angeles Lakers
PG: Devin Harris...Jordan Farmar
SG: Jason Terry...Maurice Evans
SF: Josh Howard...Luke Walton(?)...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf(?)
C: Andrew Bynum...Kwame Brown

So basically, we'd be Dallas. However, we'd have Odom and Bynum instead of Dirk, a better bench, and a better coach. It could work?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Lakers Trade:*
Kobe Bryant
Sasha Vujacic
Brian Cook

*Mavericks Trade:*
Josh Howard
Jason Terry
Devin Harris 

Plus how many millions of dollars and how many future 1st round picks do we get from Dallas?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> *Lakers Trade:*
> Kobe Bryant
> Sasha Vujacic
> Brian Cook
> ...


Probably the ole' $3 million cash and a "future first round pick".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers trade:

Kobe
Kwame Brown

Lakers get: 

Nene
Andre Miller
Caron Butler
Tyson Chandler
Robert Horry


I don't care if it doesn't work, it's about as likely as any of these trades posted and it involves trading players I hate for players I like.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Swap Kobe for KG, man. :wink:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers trade:
> 
> Kobe
> Kwame Brown
> ...


LMAO..how do you expect for this trade to even be remotely possible? All of the players you just mentioned play for different teams


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> LMAO..how do you expect for this trade to even be remotely possible? All of the players you just mentioned play for different teams


I don't... but it's not like any of the trades posted so far will happen either. This is supposed to be a fun thread, not a serious one.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Well then lets just start digging in to our wish list and pick random players who we like to play for the lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe for Prime MJ, Prime Magic and a freshly dugout Wilt.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's a crazy idea...trading Kobe to Phoenix. The following works capwise, and I think it would be worth some serious consideration.
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Kobe Bryant
> ...


Paolo (Oakton, VA): Any chance Kobe ends up playing with Steve Nash and Amare? 

John Hollinger: None. Lakers would choke on their own vomit before they signed off on that deal. 

agree.


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

I have posted a Kobe trade, with only the Bulls and the Lakers and I still think that it is the most likeable scenario, but came across this "idea" in my mind:

Bulls:
Trade Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, their 9th pick
Get Kobe Bryant, Raja Bell

Suns:
Trade Shawn Marion, Raja Bell
Get Luol Deng, Chicago's number 9 pick this year

Lakers:
Trade Kobe
Get Ben Gordon, Shawn Marion

I don't know whether or not anybody would do that trade. I know that's a bit shaky, but it's just my own idea. It would be interesting to see, what kind of a deal the Lakers, Suns and Bulls could pull for Kobe and Marion.. Phoenix has also Atlanta's draft pick for next years draft, so maybe you could throw that into the mix as well.

So the teams could look a little bit like this:

LAL: 
Farmar
Gordon
Marion
Odom
Kwame/Bynum/Mihm

Suns:
Nash 
Barbosa
Deng
Thomas or drafted player 
Amare 

Bulls: 
Hinrich
Kobe
Bell
Thomas
Wallace


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Paolo (Oakton, VA): Any chance Kobe ends up playing with Steve Nash and Amare?
> 
> John Hollinger: None. Lakers would choke on their own vomit before they signed off on that deal.
> 
> agree.


This begs an intriguing question. Would it be worth trading Kobe to see a few members of the front office choke on their own vomit?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Give us Carmelo and AI for Kobe! 

or

AI, Camby, and Kmart for Kobe 

Wouldn't you love to see AI in Lakers uni!!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Now that Dallas is in the mix...
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Kobe Bryant
> ...


Not a chance in hell of that happening. But feel free to keep dreaming.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why not? kobe + dirk. you'd need a good filler point guard though. but you have the center position filled, and stack is available at the 3. 

i would take that deal if i were the lakers. we get some young players (except maybe jason terry). i think dirk doesn't want to play with kobe though.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> why not? kobe + dirk. you'd need a good filler point guard though. but you have the center position filled, and stack is available at the 3.
> 
> i would take that deal if i were the lakers. we get some young players (except maybe jason terry).


why not? because sasha for those three scrubs is an unfair trade for the lakers


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

taikaviitta said:


> I have posted a Kobe trade, with only the Bulls and the Lakers and I still think that it is the most likeable scenario, but came across this "idea" in my mind:
> 
> Bulls:
> Trade Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, their 9th pick
> ...


Not bad! Not bad at all! The only thing is I think the lakers deserve one more player. Gordon and Marion is awesome, but I think if we are giving up Kobe we deserve one more starter or a top pick in the draft.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Per ESPN/Ric Bucher:



LA-Chicago has started preliminary talks about trading/acquring Kobe.


ouch*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe goes to the Bulls, I know who I'm rooting for in the East. 

And then when the Lakers play the Bulls, I hope the Lakers kick some major ***.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

But you gotta admit..gordon,marion,lamar make a pretty good combo. Plus the lakers deserve a first round pick or another starter. Sounds pretty good!


----------

